
Show HN: Resources for Becoming a Better 1:1 Communicator - busymichael
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1TsHLjadC7tTI4_YJaH4ysIlDpM6F62ia2dyxsdkzDto/edit?usp=sharing
======
busymichael
I've put together a short curriculum to become a better 1:1 communicator.

Why? My 'right' ideas are often ignored by family and colleagues. Later, those
same people will put the same ideas into practice after hearing them from
another source.

At first I thought it was my audiences fault: they were failing to pay
attention; that my ideas were too early to be recognized as right; or even
that the repetition of the idea was required to be seen as right.

Gradually, I realized I am not being persuasive when I present my ideas. I
went on a search for ways I could improve my persuasiveness in 1:1
communication.

